# New Campaign In Southern California!



## SHARK (Jun 6, 2003)

Greetings!

I am beginning a new campaign for D&D 3rd Edition, and have a few spaces available. I would be interested in getting together and having some new players join in the group!

Let me know, if you are interested!

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Sanackranib (Jun 16, 2003)

when does it meet and in what area?


----------



## SHARK (Jun 18, 2003)

Greetings!

Hey there! Well, I would say it meets usually on the weekend, on a rotation basis of Saturdays and/occasionally on Sunday afternoons. I'm located in the city of Norwalk, California. Let me know what you think!

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Aeric (Feb 28, 2004)

Still have those openings?  I live a stone's throw from Norwalk.


----------



## SHARK (Mar 3, 2004)

Greetings!

Hey there Aeric! Write me at BIGHUNGRYSHARK@aol.com and we can talk!

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------

